
Rumor: Verizon to offer unlimited data plans for iPhone users - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/01/verizon-to-offer-unlimited-data-plans-for-iphone-users.ars
======
gcb
you mean, just like at&t _forced_ you to buy since the iphone launch until 3
months ago?

